# Krill for mbuna



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have heard that feeding high protein foods such as krill, bloodworms, etc is bad for mbunas because they are vegetarians.

But on this site it says that its ok to feed them, but not too much.

i have a container of krill that I have want to use.

What is a good feeding guidline to follow? Once a week, twice a week?

Does anyone have mbunas that they feed krill?

I would greatly appreciate your advice.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Correction, I have not read that bloodworms are ok to feed i heard that from somewhere else.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Mbuna are a large and very dietary diverse group of fish. Which mbuna specifically do you have? I would pass on the bloodworms for certain, though for some mbuna, mysis shrimp, plankton and krill are good foods, varying on the species in question.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have cobalts, demasonis, socolofis, metriaclima estherae reds, auratus, to name a few.


----------



## Teddy (May 7, 2008)

Too much protein is bad for Mbunas as they can get Malawi Bloat, it basically gives them a poorly tummy. I would say it depends on how much and how often you intend to feed this to them?


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

I was thinking maybe once a week.


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder (Jan 31, 2007)

I had a tiny incident with bloat. lost 4 fish. Not stress related. NLS can even do it. Imo just feed tiny amounts and see how that goes.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Teddy said:


> Too much protein is bad for Mbunas as they can get Malawi Bloat, it basically gives them a poorly tummy. I would say it depends on how much and how often you intend to feed this to them?


Unfortunately, this is a myth that has been perpetuated far too long. First, both plant and animal matter have protein, though it is in different forms. Second, very few mbuna are pure herbivores, with most being somewhere on the spectrum of omnivore, and some being pure carnivores.

It is best to learn about the fish you keep, and check out the profiles for their required diet. Naming a few doesn't cut it. Being specific with all of the fish is required, as there could be one fish in there that will die, if you feed it wrong, and don't list it.


----------

